# Damon Howatt Super Diablo info



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Not sure on the age of the bow... you could probably call martin to get some idea of it.. as for Brace Height, essentially whatever works for you. I wouldn't get much below 7" or 7.25" though and most of my martins were over 8" when I got done. That bow was like right between the Mamba and the Hunter. I wish I could have shot it more but I'm a diehard Martin Longbow fan now. Great bow... yer lucky to have scored it.

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

If it looks like the one in the picture then it is an older one…and I bought my first one in the 70’s. Brace heights are typically 7½ to 8½, plus or minus. Rick.


----------



## Thefox (Jun 13, 2007)

rickstix said:


> If it looks like the one in the picture then it is an older one…and I bought my first one in the 70’s. Brace heights are typically 7½ to 8½, plus or minus. Rick.


Yep looks just like the one in the photos..thanks for your help


----------



## Thefox (Jun 13, 2007)

I’ve got another draft question, what do you use as a string material? Should I use Dacron or can I get away with using fast flight?


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Not built for FF...They originally came with B50 and that’s the way I keep mine. They stopped making this model and they're long past the warrantee. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

I'll second the fact that they aren't made for fast flight strings. Not knowing this at the time, I used ff for many years and the bow was quick. However, I payed the ultimate price by using them. The limb tip laminations split on me. I was told it was due to the use of ff strings.

As far as the age of your bow, here is some information for you on the DHSD:
from 1966-1979 they were made of rosewood and had black and white glass caps on the upper and lower riser. they were 60". before that, they were el dorado diablo's and were 54" or 58". 

Enjoy your bow, it is a classic. I still have two of them and it is like opening up a birthday present every time I take them out of their cases.


----------



## retro-grouch (Mar 19, 2005)

1974


----------



## rp65 (Aug 12, 2007)

I have two of them and they like about 8" to 8 1/4". If you ever want to sell it let me know.


----------



## tj.rrozzo (6 mo ago)

Thefox said:


> I’ve got another draft question, what do you use as a string material? Should I use Dacron or can I get away with using fast flight?


----------



## tj.rrozzo (6 mo ago)

Thefox said:


> I’ve got another draft question, what do you use as a string material? Should I use Dacron or can I get away with using fast flight?


Absolutely Dacron


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

tj.rrozzo said:


> Absolutely Dacron


You are absolutely more than 12 years too late with your reply.


----------

